# Dog shoots owner



## Faun (Jul 14, 2010)

The dog's 40-year-old owner was getting into the rear seat of a four-wheel drive vehicle with the rifle next to him when the animal jumped in.

Mark Going, a St John Ambulance manager, said paramedics who attended were told the rifle had been fired through the seat, lodging a bullet in the man's left buttock.

Sauce: telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/7886794/Dog-shoots-owner-in-New-Zealand.html
Quite random new.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2010)

Pity the guy... if getting shot by his dog wasn't humiliating enough, that he was hit on the @$$ and he wouldn't be able to sit for a whole month is more so


----------



## dogma (Sep 2, 2010)

thats pretty good story..lol


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 3, 2010)

a good story and an interesting end too


----------



## maxmk (Oct 22, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Pity the guy... if getting shot by his dog wasn't humiliating enough, that he was hit on the @$$ and he wouldn't be able to sit for a whole month is more so



LOL True and ppl will make fun of him as well


----------



## confused!! (Oct 23, 2010)

kanchana said:


> is this a story or happened really?



Well the source is provided...So it actually happened


----------

